# Where is SW Florida for best kayaking/birding?q



## sueoz (Nov 4, 2007)

Hi - We are timeshare owners and may try for a trade but probably will have to use Marriott points for a place to stay.  We don't care about shopping, etc. but want great access to nature to kayak and bird.  Any suggestions on the BEST AREA for this in southwest Florida?  I had thought of Marco Island but maybe Ft. Myers area is better???  Any advice is welcome.

I put a similar question on the Marriott forum to narrow down the Marriotts.
Thanks.
sue


----------



## JLB (Nov 4, 2007)

google Lovers Key State Park and see if that looks like what you want.

There are similar areas of estuary in the Marco Island/Everglades City area.


----------



## SherryS (Nov 4, 2007)

We kayak on the south end of Siesta Key and on to Casey Key frequently.  It is a beautiful area and wonderful for birding.  Also, on Lido Key, (near Sarasota), is an area of cut out mangroves (from WW II era I think) that is supposed to be fun  to try kayaking.


----------



## liborn2 (Nov 4, 2007)

Bit north, but consider Sutherland Crossing in Crystal Beach, you CANNOT ask for more nature than here, you will have a truly rested vacation, check this website for your kayak needs...www.simplykayaking.com
Have fun.

It's Our Nature. Explore, enjoy, experience and learn from Nature on a guided island walk. Start planning your vacation activities now! Kayak the gentle water, visit the Clearwater Marine Aquarium and spend a pleasurable day on board a Marine Life Adventure trip with a Marine scientist or visit Caladesi Island to soak up the sun at one of the beautiful local beaches.


----------



## jlwquilter (Nov 4, 2007)

SherryS said:


> We kayak on the south end of Siesta Key and on to Casey Key frequently.  It is a beautiful area and wonderful for birding.  Also, on Lido Key, (near Sarasota), is an area of cut out mangroves (from WW II era I think) that is supposed to be fun  to try kayaking.



We kayaked that area at the end of Sept. It was a wonderful relaxing time on the water but I wouldn't say it was very exciting as far as birds and other wildlife go.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Nov 4, 2007)

Sue,

Myakka River State Park


Richard


----------



## Don (Nov 5, 2007)

In Charlotte County you can check out  this site .  And further up the Peace River, in Desoto County, There's a restaurant called The Nav-a-gator Grill with it's own boat ramp, but I don't think they rent Kayaks.  You can check them out here or here.
If you decide to go there, stop and eat.  The food is good and the place is VERY rustic.


----------



## JLB (Nov 5, 2007)

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=57768

In post 7 of that thread you will see the area I am talking about, from Bonita Beach to Ft. Myers Beach, Hickory Blvd at the east and Estero Blvd at the west.

All long there are accesses.  There is one at the resort we like to stay at.

In the first link, on the left is the gulf and on the right is Estero Bay.  The bay is shallow, with lots of mangrove islands and channels.

A dolphin experience in the bay is almost guaranteed.


----------



## dabtpa (Nov 6, 2007)

Ding Darling wildlife refuge on Sanibel Island (Ft. Myers)


----------



## Sea Six (Nov 11, 2007)

For nature and kayaking, you need seclusion and quiet water. There is no place better for that than the 10,000 islands, which is the area south of Marco Island towards Everglades City. Just look at a map of Florida, and you can tell where the secluded areas are. That's where the critters go.  They want to be away from the big cities and the deeper waters where the power boats are. Other places are more popular only because too many people can get there because they are near the big cities. If you are a serious yakker, check out the 10K.  This estuary is one of the most secluded areas in the entire US.


----------



## sueoz (Nov 11, 2007)

*Thanks*

Thanks for all the different viewpoints.  Lots of great ideas.  Sounds like marco island might be my best bet - depends on whether I can get the room when I need it.  I may have to rethink which month we go.
Thanks again,
sue


----------



## JLB (Nov 12, 2007)

Actually, I do not disagree with Deep Six.  The 10,000 Islands is by far the bestest and the remotest for a pure nature experience.  Even there, however, there are commercial operations touring folks on pontoon boats and airboats.

The Park Service offers tours by pontoon or the larger Manatee II or II or whatever it is up to by now.  That tour used to be by actual park rangers, but it has been contracted out to a commercial operation.  It seems to have gotten a little pricey when that happened, something like 30 bucks for a 2-hour ride.  A group of four could rent a pontoon for half a day for the same money, or kayak for a lot less.

Yes, Estero Bay is more accessible, but not busy to the point where you could not find some serene areas.  It, too, is estuary, with mangrove islands and nice little channels of water to kayak in.

We have always had wildlife encounters in Estero Bay, especially with dolphins.



sueoz said:


> Thanks for all the different viewpoints.


----------



## sueoz (Nov 12, 2007)

*More from sue*

One place in Florida we have really enjoyed kayaking is the Wikiwa River north of Orlando.  Beautiful and lots of birds.  Usually not many people in january either.  Don't know if we will have the same type of experience near the coast but we are also willing to do day trips from whereever we stay.  SO - if we based in Ft. Myers - would we be able to check out Estero Bay area/ Ding Darling and maybe more doing day trips?  We love variety.  BUT - we don't love traffic.  I'm assuming Jan - March are pretty busy around there.  How bad?
You guys are great with the help.
sue


----------

